

How To Use Source Control Effectively - giZm0
http://grokcode.com/717/how-to-use-source-control-effectively/

======
giZm0
The only thing I don't really agree with is the last one: "Integrate source
control with other tools" I actually find this quite annoying. Not only does
it often become very talking, but often it is not as good as its "not
integrated" counter part.

~~~
manorasa
I agree. I often find the stand-alone tools do the job better and making the
switch from an IDE to another tool helps me focus on the task of committing
the code with correct comments, bug IDs etc.

